# Have a rear end question for the gurus on here



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

My lil bro has a 03 honda 450 foreman with a ton of miles and hours on it he running mudzillas and just added 2 in spacers well he unloaded it at mud fest and heard a loud pop in rear end go it home and everything is turning except the axles the shaft and ring and pinion are turning any ideas befor we tear it down


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My 07 brute 650 SRA did the same thing to me... "pop!", and then didn't want go anywhere. Upon tear-down I found that the pinion gear stripped out, cost me a little over $125 to fix it doing it myself. I didn't have to replace the ring gear :thinking: still haven't figured out how it didn't get damaged.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had the same problem with my wife's rubicon and it was the splines on the axel, rounded almost smooth. I was lucky and found one on eBay for $25.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The old 450 foreman's had a problem with that, I dont really remember cause i was probably 5 but, My dad welded (Welder and Fab'r) them and fixed for just about everyone around here that had a foreman.. think it was a shaft? but im sure its a common problem..


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

hp488 said:


> I had the same problem with my wife's rubicon and it was the splines on the axel, rounded almost smooth. I was lucky and found one on eBay for $25.


 
X's 2.

I've fixed 3 of those thus far. the splines strip on the axle and ring gear. There is however an easy fix (did this once for a broke buddy), just weld the ring gear onto the axle and build the rear diff around it...just weld it on in the correct direction the first time. :bigok:

The other option is buy a new axle and possibly a ring gear...depends on how severe the damage is inside...now go get with it!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah we welded it and put it all back togetther but man everything is gone out of that rearend but we took off on a ride anyway made about 4 hours on it and it finally gave out thanks for the help but its time for him to buy him a new rearend


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

we are gona try to re-weld the rear end we welded it with 7018 rods and we think that may have been the reason the last weld didnt hold can anyone tell me what they welded thiers with


----------

